# Omega Database Search..



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Ok, so I was searching Omega's database for this De Ville manual tank watch and nothing prior to 1958 shows up. I put in all the numbers from the inside of the case, as instructed and drew a blank.

No matter how broad the search terms, It seems they don't catalogue anything earlier than this date - so maybe it's a franken Omega or I've gone wrong somewhere? I have found the same problem with another from the same date though!

The numbers are 1115088 which place it 1947/9 and there is also the number '1061'. The movement is a 620 and it's a 9ct case and back, inscribed in English with the words 'Omega Watch Company', 'OWC' etc.










It was advertised as a ladies and I negotiated quite a good reduction in price (hopefully!), I thought my Mum would like it. However the size of it (32x25mm) for a late 1940's watch suggests it was possibly sold as a man's watch originally?

Whadya reckon..?


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Roamer Man said:


> Ok, so I was searching Omega's database for this De Ville manual tank watch and nothing prior to 1958 shows up. I put in all the numbers from the inside of the case, as instructed and drew a blank.
> 
> No matter how broad the search terms, It seems they don't catalogue anything earlier than this date - so maybe it's a franken Omega or I've gone wrong somewhere? I have found the same problem with another from the same date though!
> 
> ...


Is the serial no 1 mill or 11 mill as the 1 mill serial no you have put up comes out at 1900 11 mill is 1947 also on the Omega pocket ref app on my phone, early Deville's did use 620cal movements

Im guessing its 1947 and 620 was a calibre used in early devilles so i would think it is probably all ok

Oh and would say its defo a gents and its very nice

cheers

Andy


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

I think you must have some of the numbers wrong, as that watch is not as early as you're suggesting. The calibre 620 movement was introduced in about 1960, so your watch is 1960's or later if all correct.

Foggy


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

This is close to what you have:

*De Ville*

*Gents' leather strap*

Reference MD 111.0085

International collection 1966

*Movement*

Type: Manual winding (mechanical)

Caliber number: 620

Superflat

Created in 1960

17 jewels

*Case*

Gold-plated

Case back

Press-in

*Dial*

Metal, with metal handa

*Crystal*

Hesalite

*Bracelet*

Leather

*Water resistance*

No










They key is the cal.620 Superflat, in that they were produced from 1960 to the early 70's as I recall.

Later,

William

Edit - It took me so long to post, the 620 point was already made. :wink2:


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Andy/Foggy - I'll have to check those numbers again obviously, and take a closer look at that hallmark. It looked like an English one, but, foolishly, I didn't make a note of it.

As usual William comes up trumps with the closest match. Well done, I thought it looked a bit too 'modern' for 1947 vintage - and I suppose I'll have to rob it back from Mum as it would appear to be a gents watch after all (yippee!).

Many thanks one and all...

BTW what sort of stuff is 'hesalite'?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Hesalite is the version of "armoured" plastic Omega uses for crystals. 

Later,

William


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Roamer Man said:


> Andy/Foggy - I'll have to check those numbers again obviously, and take a closer look at that hallmark. It looked like an English one, but, foolishly, I didn't make a note of it.
> 
> As usual William comes up trumps with the closest match. Well done, I thought it looked a bit too 'modern' for 1947 vintage - and I suppose I'll have to rob it back from Mum as it would appear to be a gents watch after all (yippee!).
> 
> ...


I've robbed it back from Mum to have another look at the numbers (she can't wind it it anyway 'cos of arthritis), and I find that hallmark is definitely London 1970. So, William wasn't far off with his 1966 date.

Don't know if it helps but there is a number on movement, probably a serial no - 32448579, must have been quite a long-lived movement, starting from 1960 as it says?

But still i'M confused by the number 1115085?

Here's some pics..


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Yep, the 32 million number on the movement is the serial number, which also dates it to 1970, agreeing with the hallmark.

The movement was in production from around 1960 to 1973.

Foggy


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Foggy said:


> Yep, the 32 million number on the movement is the serial number, which also dates it to 1970, agreeing with the hallmark.
> 
> The movement was in production from around 1960 to 1973.
> 
> Foggy


+1  I believe the number on the caseback is the case reference no , if you put that into my omega ref app with the prefix BG it comes up as "9k yellow gold mens watch, manual winding no second non water resistant"


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

andyclient said:


> Foggy said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, the 32 million number on the movement is the serial number, which also dates it to 1970, agreeing with the hallmark.
> ...


I suppose by your 'omega ref app', you're talking SmartPhones? I don't do them, but I tried countless BG variations in the Omega site's database - and still no show. Did your app show a picture by any chance?

There doesn't seem to be a search option for the 'International Collection' either. I think I must have the only 9ct De Ville in the whole world AAARRGH..

I hate 'searchable' databases that don't work properly, and why don't they distinguish gents and ladies as one very basic search criteria, I'd have thought that would be the obvious first requirement!

..and you'd think they'd give a hint as to what the first two letters signify, but no that would be too easy.

As you can guess, I'm well tee'd off!


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Roamer Man said:


> I suppose by your 'omega ref app', you're talking SmartPhones? I don't do them, but I tried countless BG variations in the Omega site's database - and still no show. Did your app show a picture by any chance?


Yes i'm afraid it was an iphone app , there are many prefixes and BG was the first one i came to that fitted the bill , i did try a good few after but there are so many i'm afraid i didn't go through them all , no picture either i'm afraid.

Don't dispair though , you've got yourself a 9k gold gents vintage 1970s Omega in what looks to be good condition ,i'd be chuffed to bits with that :yes:

cheers

Andy


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

andyclient said:


> Roamer Man said:
> 
> 
> > I suppose by your 'omega ref app', you're talking SmartPhones? I don't do them, but I tried countless BG variations in the Omega site's database - and still no show. Did your app show a picture by any chance?
> ...


I am quite chuffed with it, but I'd be even more chuffed if I could be sure it wasn't a Franken. That's why I'm keen to find it in the Omega database - with a picture preferrably!

Incidentally, did you notice all the fluff in the picture? There are some service marks, but I think I'll give it to my man for a service, and I've a mind to get the dial restored too. It's looking a bit tired and aged close up.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Roamer Man said:


> andyclient said:
> 
> 
> > Roamer Man said:
> ...


I'm pretty certain its not a Fraken,and even if it is it's all Omega and a good looking piece ,If it was mine i would get it serviced as you say theres a lot of dust on/in it , to me the dial looks nicely aged not tired and i would leave that as it is , it is 42yrs old after all, but that of course is just my humble opinion.

cheers

Andy


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

It certainly seems completely "right". The dial, movement, case and caseback style all look proper.

Later,

William


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

the omega database is far from complete , you may never find it there


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

pugster said:


> the omega database is far from complete , you may never find it there


Absolutely correct. I have found a number of models within the database that don't show up with the specific "proper" search terms. The only way I found them was by casting the widest net possible, and wading through several hundred results.

Later,

William


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

andyclient said:


> ..If it was mine i would get it serviced as you say theres a lot of dust on/in it ..


Yes, and that was AFTER I'd carefully tweezered off the fluff and fibres from around the balance..I wondered how it still managed to run!

Anyway, I have duly given it to my man for a service already, and I also asked him to hand me back the dial and to hold off with the service while I send it for restoration...I just hate to leave a job half-finished.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Roamer Man said:


> andyclient said:
> 
> 
> > ..If it was mine i would get it serviced as you say theres a lot of dust on/in it ..
> ...


Cool , look forward to the finished result.

cheers

Andy


----------

